# Normativa Conexion Variador de frecuencia



## jmpuigcat (Jun 21, 2006)

Buenos dias,
Soy un poco profano en el tema, y  me aparece una duda ante la conexion de un variador de
frecuencia.
En una instalacion he encontrado la siguiente configuracion:
1. entrada 380Vac
2.Protecciones (fusibles, magnetos)
3.Variador
4.Contactor
5. Motor

El contactor se usa como manndo, es decir, cuando se pulsa una parada de emergencia, aisla el motor del variador. Yo siempre habia visto que el contactor se encontraba aguas arribar del variador, entonces en caso de emergencia paraba el variador.

La duda es la siguiente, esta configuracion es correcta? no puede dañarse el variador? cumple las normativas de seguridad?

Gracias!


----------



## thors (Jun 29, 2006)

¿¿¿ seguro que no es un partidor suave ????

de lo contrario el contactor no debe estar ahi conecta el motor al variador y lo controlas 
todos los variadores tienen entradas digitales para el control en el cual habilaras partidas velocidades y paradas sino las tienes que programarlas , depende de cada fabricante
y deberas ajustar la desaleracion o parada 

ojo que para la parada necesitaras resistencias de frenado

chau


----------



## Silicio (May 3, 2009)

Hola, escribo desde El Salvador.
Soy tecnico en electronica industrial. Me dedico a reparacion de maquinaria industrial.
Tengo un problema con variadores de frecuencia Rowan elettronica cod. C330V/2.B.E 380V/440V, Max 11 kw
Estan conectados para mover motores de 5.5 kw 
El problema concreto es el siguiente.
el cliente me reporta que en el transcurso de un poco mas de un año ha tenido que sustituir 4 variadores de la misma marca y caracteristicas y el problema persiste a pesar de sustituirlos por nuevos.
Bien, el asunto es que estos variadores son parte de una maquina urdidora y la produccion es muy critica no me dan mucho tiempo para revisar todo el entorno de la misma.
Hice algunas mediciones y el primer dato es que el voltaje de linea es de 445 vac. durante el dia.
Por la noche, trabajan tambien y, como es de suponer. el voltaje sube porque la carga de toda la fabrica se reduce al consumo de un par de maquinas. 
el problema a resolver son dos

A) reparar el variador
B) identificar el motivo porque se queman.

Acabo de destapar uno de los variadores dañados y mi primera sorpresa es que despues del rectificador trifasico se encuentran los filtros(4) cuyas caracteristicas son las siguientes:
1500uf x 450 vdc.

Sabiendo que los capacitores se cargan al voltaje pico del voltaje trifasico rectificado, no sera que estan demasiados justos?

Lo menciono porque el encargado me dice que uno de los variadores (igualito al que tengo revisdando) tiene explotado unos filtros.
Por otra parte tengo en mis manos el manual del variador y el codigo para 440V es el codigo "F". 
No es el mismo del que estan instalados describi el codigo al principio de este post. Sin embargo, lo que confunde es que tiene una viñeta (calcomania) pegada al variador que tengo revisando que  dice que es para 380V/440V...¿?

La ultima pregunta que quiciera hacerles es la siguiente:

No estoy seguro aun, pero, qué pasaría si la subestación que provee el 440V, estuviera en "Delta" en lugar de estrella, como es lo mas usual?
Lo pregunto porque el voltaje de fase en estrella es menor que en delta y no se si esto traeria una implicacion en la fuente de poder del variador.
Lo extraño es que los variadores no se dañan inmediatamente, la maquina usa varios creo que "5" y se dañan con el tiempo no es inmediato, de hecho creo que uno nunca se ha dañado desde que se instalo la maquina. 
Para finalizar, les comento que medi el puente rectificador, los filtros, el Igbt Module, y los componentes mas obvios que se dañana en la etapa de potencia y no encontre daños aparentes.

agradeceria comentarios y sugerencias.
Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 3, 2009)

Silicio dijo:
			
		

> Acabo de destapar uno de los variadores dañados y mi primera sorpresa es que despues del rectificador trifasico se encuentran los filtros(4) cuyas caracteristicas son las siguientes:
> 1500uf x 450 vdc.
> 
> Sabiendo que los capacitores se cargan al voltaje pico del voltaje trifasico rectificado, no sera que estan demasiados justos?
> Lo menciono porque el encargado me dice que uno de los variadores (igualito al que tengo revisdando) tiene explotado unos filtros.


Pareceria que si.  Hace un relevamiento de esa parte, no sea cosa que haya dos serie y estes sobrado. O antes de colocarlo en el tablero medi con cuanto se estan cargando.
El explotado tiene todas  las fichas de una sobretension, la duda seria las causas de la sobretension.

Me queda la duda si ese variador es realmente para entrada trifasica de hasta 440Vca o es para entrada de 380Vca y lo podes parametrizar para un motor de 380 o 440.



> No estoy seguro aun, pero, qué pasaría si la subestación que provee el 440V, estuviera en "Delta" en lugar de estrella, como es lo mas usual?
> Lo pregunto porque el voltaje de fase en estrella es menor que en delta y no se si esto traeria una implicacion en la fuente de poder del variador.


No tiene nada que ver, el tipo de conexion en los transformadores solamente afecta a la distribucion de las corrientes en la linea de alta cuando hay asimetrias.  Mientras vos tengas los 440 esta todo bien.



> Lo extraño es que los variadores no se dañan inmediatamente, la maquina usa varios creo que "5" y se dañan con el tiempo no es inmediato, de hecho creo que uno nunca se ha dañado desde que se instalo la maquina.



Si son subidas de tension no es extraño.  Cuando son debido a que *otro* consumidor grande para las maquinas, pasa a ciertas horas y ciertos dias, y la magnitud de la sobretension nunca es igual. 
O picos de tension por descargas atmosfericas. Esto se huele porque los problemas son despues que hubo mal tiempo.

Si la cosa viniera por aca le podes hacer poner al tablero de entrada protectores de linea como estos:
http://news.thomasnet.com/fullstory/8753 

En la planta teniamos un sector sin protectores. No se sabe si fue por modificaciones de la compañia electrica o por modificiones internas de los tendidos de cables pero de golpe aumento la estadistica de equipos quemados en *ese sector*. En algunas equipos se veia claramente el chispazo de un pico de tension entre lineas.  
Hace dos meses le pusimos los Phoenix (los del link) y hasta ahora no paso mas nada (cruzo los dedos  ).


----------



## Silicio (May 3, 2009)

Gracias Eduardo:
Tenes razon, fijate que saque un capacitor para medirlo afuera pero no me percate si estaban conectados en serie o paralelo. Lo mas seguro es que esten en serie, lo indagare mañana. Es un problemon desarmar nuevamante las tarjetas.
Por otra parte, te cuento que hace años tenia un problema con otras maquinas que hacen una operacion diferente en esa misma fabrica. En esa seccion, las maquinas se protegian "solo"  por la noche (mandaban un codigo de error).
Durante el dia trabajaban bien. Lo que hice fue subirle el tap al autotrasformador de la fuente de poder principal y se acabo el problema.
Despues de eso, recomendamos poner supresores de transcientes para asegurar la proteccion. De hecho, la misma maquina urdidora que usa los variadores tiiene instalados filtros de transcientes y armonicos.
Se me ocurre pensar que posiblemente la polarizacion a tierra esta falseando o esta muy alta su resistencia.
Si ese fuera el caso, los supresores estarian virtualmente de "adorno" porque no tendrian por donde descargar los picos  a tierra. Qué pensás?
De todas maneras, recomende al cliente hacer un estudio de calidad de energia, instalando una analizador por una semana y ver que resulta.
Lo extraño, como te repito, es que solo se queman los variadores de esta maquina que estoy revisando. Hay otras maquinas que usan variadores y no se dañan.

Comparto tu duda si el codigo de especificacion del variador sea el correcto. Por otra parte es un equipo europeo, las especificaciones tecnicas dicen que pueden trabajar a 50/ 60 HZ indistintamente, pero aqui en el tropico hay otras condiciones diferentes a las europeas.
Fijate que estuve revisando los parametros del programa, comparando los parametros del bueno contra el malo y estan iguales.
Pregunto: Recomendarias poner el analizador de energia en el tablero principal o enel sub tablero que alimenta la urdidora?
Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (May 3, 2009)

Sin tierra o mala tierra la  proteccion va a estar de adorno. Incluso aunque tengas 'buena' tierra, si el cable es demasiado largo (normal en recintos grandes), va a presentar una cierta inductancia y no se va a poder comer los picos.
No es problema porque se clava una buena jabalina al lado de la maquina y listo.  Que aunque la causa no sea de tierra, nunca esta de mas.

Sobre el analizador de energia, es una buena idea, salvo que del tablero principal al subtablero haya una distancia grande por exteriores da lo mismo. 
Lo unico, que siendo una falla que ocurre cada tanto (~4 veces al año), tal vez una semana no alcance para encontrar algo sospechoso.


----------



## micho300 (May 11, 2009)

podria ser por los bancos de condensadores
parace que no tuvieran nada que ver pero  a mi me paso algo parecido
los bancos de condensadores   se quedan cargados y al conectarlos con el variador se produce  como una suma de cargas acumuladas como si se sumaran las tensiones y  eso revienta los  capacitores,,,
en mi caso  se quemo el condensador y  enlos bornes  de entrada  se formo un arco electrico de alta tension  algo que me  deconserto hasta que  un ingeniero electronico me comento sobre  los bancos de condensadores no convinan con los inverter
podria ser el caso tuyo   revisa y luego   devuelves el mensaje


----------



## luisgrillo (May 11, 2009)

los bancos de capacitores siempre vienen con resistencis de descarga, no creo que sea posible que un aparato europeo, con sus extrictas normas de calidad, permitan que el aparato quede con los bancos de capacitores a todo lo que dan.


----------



## micho300 (May 12, 2009)

no siempre
talves el banco fue hecho en la misma empresa donde se trabaja
 don luis  tu te refieres aun banco  comprado
 solo digo que podria ser el caso.....no lo aseguro


----------



## Silicio (May 14, 2009)

Hola.
Les cuento que el analizador de energia fue instalado el pasado Lunes y sera desconectado el proximo martes. 
Previamente a la conexion, hicimos un rastreo de la instalacion electrica partiendo desde la subestacion (acometida subterranea) cuyo secundario esta conectado en delta, 230V (los cuales medimos) tambien las corrientes de fase.

Solo para recordarles: el problema original es reparar variadores de frecuencia e identificar las causas porqué se queman.

Les contaba la vez pasada que medi voltajes de ¡"445V"¡ entre lineas y que el codigo del variador (italiano) es para trabajar entre 380/400/415V 50/60 HZ.

Bueno, el asunto que me "paro los pelos" son dos cosas:

Primero:  el subtablero que alimenta La maquina urdidora (que usa los variadores que se estan dañando) tiene instalados 3 supresores de transcientes para secundario en DElta, trifasico ( 230V). 
Por cierto para instalar los supresores si es importante tomar en cuenta si es estrella o delta porque los varistores de cada fase van referidos al neutro y como se sabe en delta hay un voltaje de fase alto ( fase C). Por lo tanto los supresores se compran dependiendo de la configuracion del secundario de la sunestacion. ( delta o estrella)

Segundo: En esta ocasion el voltaje medido entre las lineas que llegan a los variadores fue de 400V 
En la primera visita medi 445V y esto me hizo dudar del criterio para escoger el codigo del variador.
ME fui de espaldas porque son 45 volts de diferencias entre las mediciones de la primera vista y la segunda.
Todavia, dudando, use el voltimetro de los ingenieros que instalaron el analizador y despues lo compare con el mio (el mismo que use en la primera visita)  y ambos miden lo mismo.

Empece a rastrear la alimentacion de voltaje de los variadores  hasta llegar a un transformador que trae la maquina el cual convierte el 230V trifasico y lo eleva a 400V trifasico (datos de placa)

En ese momento el voltaje del subtablero estaba a 230V y obviamente el trasnformador proporcionaba normalmente los 400V. 
Es decir durante la primera visita tuvo que haberse elevado el voltaje del secundario para dar los 445V que medi en los variadores?

La primera conclusion es que el criterio que usar para los variadores es el correcto, al menos esta dentro de la tolerancia. 
La segunda conclusion es que los supresores de transcientes instalados no estan haciendo su funcion. 
Esto puede deverse a dos posibles causas:
a) esas porquerias no sirven
b) la polarizacion a tierra esta malisima

La tercera conclusion es que se estan produciendo variaciones de niveles de voltaje importantes.

En todo caso El dia de mañana se haran mediciones de tierra y el martes tendremos los resultados del analizador.

Con respecto al variador que tengo revisando, todo apunta que los daños son en la tarjeta logica, porque la parte de potencia se ve y mide bien.

Asi van las cosas por hoy...


----------



## javiquez (Jul 17, 2009)

Estimado:
Su problema puede enfocarse en dos vías: calidad de los vfds (no todos funcionan para toda aplicación) y calidad del suministro eléctrico.  Si los variadores están explotando en su bus DC (condensadores que se le dañan)  eso implica sobretensión o una calidad de energía  baja (presencia de armónicos en el voltaje, que puede ser generada por  controles de velocidad DC o por los mismos variadores según su diseño).  No aclara las condiciones de falla (en arranques del equipo, en arranques de otros equipos, nivel de carga en la planta a la hora de la falla,etc), sin embargo le recomiendo que revise si la instalación de los mismos es correcta: para su condición de operación deben tener fusbles rápidos (para semiconductor) a la entrada, reactores de línea a la entrada (adecuados a la capacidad de cada variador).
Ademas debe evitar el uso de contactores a la entrada ( o por lo menos que no tengan activaciones seguidas). Como complemneto debe asegurarse que su factor de potencia sea superior a 0.9 y que los compensadores de su red estén actuando correctamente ( debe revisarlos para asegurarse de que están bien).
Consulte con su proveedor de equipos para ver si puede darle alguna información complementaria sobre la instalación de los mismos.  
Por experiencia le recomiendo utilizar VFDs PowerFlex con todas las protecciones recomendadas, yo enfrenté una situación similar con VFds Simovert de SIEMENS.  Tenían un problema de diseño. 
Respecto a la reparación lamento no augurarle nada bueno, generalmente cuando el BUS DC falla se dañan también los transistores de salida y la sección de disparo.  Diícilamente encontrará esquemas o diagramas eléctricos y la posibilidad de éxito en la reparación se reduce a la buena suerte suya, además pueden quedar ocultos problemas no evidentes que pngan en riesgo el funcionamiento adecuado  su reputación.
Saludos,


----------



## javi2001 (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola.
Por lo que estás contando, deduzco que las otras máquinas que no se queman son como la de los problemas. Tal vez deberías comprobar la tensión de salida en el transformador de las otras máquinas para ver si también dan 445V. Si fuera eso ya sabrías cual es la diferencia entre esta y las máquinas que no queman los variadores.
Saludos.


----------



## javiquez (Ago 5, 2009)

Estimado:
Para complementar la respuesta de javi2001.  La gran mayoría de los VFD de baja tensión ofrecen capacidad hasta 500V. Sin embargo la experiencia me indica que no es conveniente superar tensiones de entrada de 480VAC. Se da por entendido que siempre la tensión de alimentación debe andar dentro de un rango entre 440VAC y 480VAC. Algunos problemas relacionados con los sistemas de compensación de factor de potencia pueden causar aumento súbitos en la tensión, sin embargo esto es resultado de daños en los sistemas de compensación que a su vez pueden ser originados en alto contenido de harmónicas en la red.
Saludos,


----------



## El nombre (Ago 5, 2009)

Si tienes un condensador para compensar la reactiva en esa máquina, dale un vistazo a las resistencias de descarga rápida. En raras ocasiones, pero ha pasado. el condensador se queda cargado y cuando entra, dependiendo del momento. puede generar un pico de sobretensión.


----------

